# A strange problem..



## Neilsouth (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a X1800XT , now here is the wierd part..

When i use ati tool to overclock , if i load a movie either in a webpage OR just an xvid|divx from the computer the screen flicks , the same kinda flick you get when the graphics card goes from 2D mode into 3D mode. If i dont use ati tool ie i dont load it on reboot this doesnt happen, it also doesnt happen if i use CCC overdrive instead ati tool. This can be very annoying because if (i have it overclocked) using my overclocked gaming mode in ati tool instead of the default and i accidently load a movie in a webpage or movie player i can get a flood of lines down the screen.

http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/3758/10zd6.jpg
this application doesnt do it...

Ati tool really needs a 3D switching section so it doesnt overclock for 2d for our x1800xt and x1900 cards


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 24, 2006)

ATITool does have 3D detection if that's what you mean.


----------



## Neilsouth (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> ATITool does have 3D detection if that's what you mean.



Nope i mean i want it do 3D clock change rather than both 2d and 3d clock change

Does that make any sense? 

edit :  just saw you are in kent, close to me...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

Think I get what you mean, not sure how you would do it though.

Do you live in Kent or just nearby?


----------



## Neilsouth (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Think I get what you mean, not sure how you would do it though.
> 
> Do you live in Kent or just nearby?



In kent, canterbury


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 25, 2006)

Neilsouth said:
			
		

> In kent, canterbury



Cool, I live in Rainham (just next to Gillingham) so not too far.


----------



## Neilsouth (Jun 25, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Cool, I live in Rainham (just next to Gillingham) so not too far.




Good stuff Jimmy i used to live there about 5years ago


----------

